# Black Forest Industries - Atlas Lift Kit - and our wheel / tire specs



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

​
*The factory ride height just did not cut it for us off the dealer lot. With the platform being so new, we set out to develop a simple yet effective solution to gaining more ground clearance and giving the Atlas a much more imposing stature. In addition, we were looking to gain much needed clearance to fit our desired wheel and tire package to complete our upgrades. We were able to quickly go from design concept phase to functioning prototype in an afternoon using our in-house HAAS CNC mill. Fortunately for us we nailed it on the first try and our version 1 prototype fit like a charm. We were able to gain an additional 1.5" in ride height and make some extra space in the wheel arches for those all-terrain tires to live. All in all this is a great way to add some utility to your Atlas and separate it from the rest of the soccer SUVs.*






[/CENTER]

[/CENTER]

[/CENTER]

[/CENTER][/CENTER]

We've been getting a lot of inquires about our current wheel and tire setup lately. Here are the parts that we used:

For wheels, we used the Revolve APVD No 0119 found here:

Revolve APVD No. 0119 18x8.5 5x112 ET20 

They were mated with 265/65/18 tires.

We put on a set of 5mm spacers in the front, and a pair of our 12mm spacers for the rear. They can be purchased here:









BFI 5mm Wheel Spacers - 5x100 & 5x112


BFI 5mm Wheel Spacers - 5x100 & 5x112




blackforestindustries.com





and here









BFI 12mm Wheel Spacers - 5x100 & 5x112


BFI 12mm Wheel Spacers - 5x100 & 5x112




blackforestindustries.com


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

...


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

...


----------



## cryption1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Cool! Looking to life my Cross Sport before too long!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

cryption1 said:


> Cool! Looking to life my Cross Sport before too long!


Thank you! Lifting it really changes the look, and for the better. If you have any questions about lifting your Cross Sport, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Tofudude (Sep 2, 2020)

Did you guys have any issues with rubbing on the inner fender?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Just a little bit on full lock.


----------



## Idahobill (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi, I see BFI has changed to red from the original silver. Can the spacers be seen normally when looking at the car?


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

How's the ride on the highway?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Idahobill said:


> Hi, I see BFI has changed to red from the original silver. Can the spacers be seen normally when looking at the car?


You can not see the spacers when looking at the car.



NoDubJustYet said:


> How's the ride on the highway?


Rides good. No complaints.


----------



## AtlasXSport (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm looking to upgrade to much beefier tires. Would you recommend the same spacer setup (5mm and 12mm) for an Atlas Cross Sport with 20''?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Depending on tire size, you may have to push it out more (wider spacer) or get BFT Blocks.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

It looks good lifted.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank you.


----------

